
Amazon's cloud isn't real – Oracle - neofrommatrix
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3025425/public-cloud/cue-the-surprise-oracle-suggests-amazons-cloud-isnt-real.html
======
tw04
You have to remember he's coming from the perspective of holding customers
hostage. In his world, his customers CAN'T leave Oracle, which means Oracle
can dictate when and where their software is hosted. If Amazon starts getting
traction with Oracle in AWS, Oracle will simply double the licensing costs of
AWS vs. their own cloud. It's worked for them countless times before, it'll
work again. Because unfortunately, there are way too many really _REALLY_ big
companies that are so tied to Oracle they aren't willing to switch, regardless
of cost.

~~~
toomuchtodo
So AWS will help Oracle customers move to Postgresql then?

Are there any features Postgresql is missing that Oracle has? That couldn't be
developed in the Postgresql code base?

~~~
cafard
Long-time Oracle user here. Yes, there are features missing. I expect that
everything you can do in Oracle you can do in Postgres, but it would take
considerable effort to port your logic. One fairly small, fairly clean schema
here has about 5500 lines of PL/SQL in package bodies. Postgresql does not
have packages, though to be sure the packages I mention don't make much use of
package state and so one could easily enough break out the individual
functions and procedures.

If you are an Oracle customer, and your applications make use of stored
programs, moving to Postgres will require a fair bit of effort.

------
manyoso
Laughable. Poor Oracle.

